# Venomous Handling Course At Wrigglies Exotic Pets In Dunstable.



## AJ76 (May 24, 2011)

Please go to,

House of Venom | Facebook

To see pictures of everyone involved.

Cheers

Alex


----------



## Big Marky (May 3, 2010)

nice work & much appreciated buddy


----------

